# 2013 CX model advise



## AndyFletch (17 Sep 2012)

Boring old question I’m afraid but having been pointed in the direction of a Cyclocross bike from one of the other forum pages I’m now looking for some guidance on which CX to look at. 

Having searched the internet there are loads of new 2013 models around which I’m looking for advice on. I must stress I’ve only done an internet search so far, no actual experience with any of these bikes and none of my LBS stock a CX so it’ll be difficult for me to try them, as a result I’m trying to narrow my choices down a bit and any advice is welcomed. 

What I do know; it’ll be on the Cycle2work scheme so needs to be £1K max. I’m keen to have a decent groupset so either 105’s, Tiagra or Apex and I’d like a quality carbon fork and fairly chunky tyres to help take the edge off the badly kept canal path I use on my daily commute.

I came down to a choice of Pinnacle Arkose Three (good spec. but top end price), Norco Threshold A2 Disc (looks nice but no reviews yet), Boardman CX Team (good value), Jamis Nova Race (like the BB7’s but tyres look a bit narrow and it’s near top price), Cannondale Caadx Tiagra (not sure about the 36/46 crankset or rim brakes). 

For info. I won’t be competitively racing, just weekend fun rides and my daily commute which is part road and part canal path.


----------



## Robson3022 (18 Sep 2012)

I'm looking for the same answers my LBS has these
http://www.strawberrycycles.co.uk/giant-bikes/giant-tcx-3
http://www.strawberrycycles.co.uk/giant-bikes/giant-tcx-2

Not sure if there any good though so will watch this tread closely. I love the look of the Jamis!


----------



## AndyFletch (18 Sep 2012)

Funnily enough the only 2 CX bikes my LBS stocks are the TCX1 (over the £1K budget) and the TCX2 which doesn't really offer the specs. I "think" I want (alloy fork, Sora/Tiagra 2X9 groupset).

Last time I visited my nearest Evans it didn't have any CX bikes in stock at all, makes it bloomin hard to make an informed decision if you can't actually get to try them.....


----------



## Robson3022 (18 Sep 2012)

I've found in my LBS that there all the same brand meaning I'm not really getting an unbiased view. Not sure if there's anywhere local that does a few different options.


----------



## xxmimixx (18 Sep 2012)

to add to the mix you also have

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/rose-pro-dx-cross-2000-4636/aid:532649

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/40163...ogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=pid40163


----------



## Robson3022 (18 Sep 2012)

Those links have not helped in narrowing my choice down any :/


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2012)

Focus Mares. I don't know what the 2013 range is like TBH, but I had a 2011 Mares, (the Ultegra one), and is was an awesome bit of kit.

One of the best VFM brands you can buy IME.


----------



## AndyFletch (18 Sep 2012)

I did look at the Rose bikes, however I'm not sure I'll be able to get hold of one of them on my Cycle2work scheme.

Whyte have a new range of CX bikes for 2013 but I felt they were a little pricey spec. for spec. in comparison to the others I listed.

Still looking for anyone who's got any advice on the Pinnacle Arkose Three, Boardman CX or Norco A2 Thershold as I think these three certainly look best on paper...


----------



## AndyFletch (18 Sep 2012)

The 2013 Mares AX 2.0 comes in at just under the £1K, it's a very similar spec. to the Cannondale CaadX 105 which is £1100 so on paper it looks excellent VFM.

Not sure where I'd get hold of one locally though...... none of the LBS in my area stock Focus


----------



## User6179 (18 Sep 2012)

AndyFletch said:


> Boring old question I’m afraid but having been pointed in the direction of a Cyclocross bike from one of the other forum pages I’m now looking for some guidance on which CX to look at.
> 
> Having searched the internet there are loads of new 2013 models around which I’m looking for advice on. I must stress I’ve only done an internet search so far, no actual experience with any of these bikes and none of my LBS stock a CX so it’ll be difficult for me to try them, as a result I’m trying to narrow my choices down a bit and any advice is welcomed.
> 
> ...


 

I just ordered a specialized crux and have been looking at cx bikes for a few weeks and would say this is the time to buy a 2012 model ,you will get so much more for your money .
Dont think the crux is ideal for commuting so i would say dont get one of them but the tricross may be an option , you can also get a 2012 caadx with 105 for under £900 and a trek ion size 54cm at evens for 1k ,I personally wouldnt buy the pinnacle or the norco as both have the external bb and i would be looking for a bike with bb30 , press-fit 30 or bb90 ,unless you are doing downhills a lot and a lot of wet rides i wouldnt bother with disc brakes either but if you do want discs then out of your choices I would say the boardman is the best bike providing the geometry suits your riding style.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2012)

AndyFletch said:


> Cannondale CaadX 105


That's a good call, I'd forgotten about the CAADX, (to my eternal shame). As much as I like Focus, (I've had 3), the CAADX would be my choice, but that's got a lot to do with being a Cannondale fanboy as much as anything else


----------



## AndyFletch (18 Sep 2012)

Thank you so much Eddy, hadn't even considered the BB, that's the sort of info. that really is helpful when you're somewhat green.


----------



## AndyFletch (18 Sep 2012)

Sadly Evans are out of Caadx 105's (at £880) that fit me.

I'm 5ft 8" and I think the 54 might be a tad big (and they don't have any 54's in stock to try either...)


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2012)

Having just read Eddy's post I'd have to disagree entirely about BB30.

My Cannondale CAAD10 shipped with BB30, (Cannondale designed the God forsaken set up), and I had no end of problems with it. I was constantly having to strip, clean and grease it to stop squeaks, creaks and groans. I've now converted it to Hollowtech II and it's been absolutely perfect and hasn't missed a beat, as has every other HTII equipped bike I've ever owned, (about 6 in total).

I'll never have BB30 again. Conversely, my mates Scott F01L has the new Shimano press fit bearings and they have been spot on, it just seems to be BB30.

Just Google BB30 problems to see what I mean. BB30 is the answer to a problem that has never existed. Fine if you're a pro and someone is stripping and re-building your bike daily for you, but absolutely unnecessary and complete bobbins for the average Joe.


----------



## AndyFletch (18 Sep 2012)

darn it, was sooo close to settling on the Boardman at £810 until then.

Whatever I go with will need to be EASY to maintain. As far as mechanical maintenance is concerned I'm your original "Below average Joe".

I'm the guy who helps his kids building lego kits and always has bits of left over.....


----------



## User6179 (18 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Having just read Eddy's post I'd have to disagree entirely about BB30.
> 
> My Cannondale CAAD10 shipped with BB30, (Cannondale designed the God forsaken set up), and I had no end of problems with it. I was constantly having to strip, clean and grease it to stop squeaks, creaks and groans. I've now converted it to Hollowtech II and it's been absolutely perfect and hasn't missed a beat, as has every other HTII equipped bike I've ever owned, (about 6 in total).
> 
> ...


 
Not disagreeing that some bikes with bb30 have had problems with clicking and i think now they have gone with press-fit30 but hoping there not all bad as my new bike has bb30 fitted.
Did you ever try another set of bearings?


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2012)

Eddy said:


> Not disagreeing that some bikes with bb30 have had problems with clicking and i think now they have gone with press-fit30 but hoping there not all bad as my new bike has bb30 fitted.
> Did you ever try another set of bearings?


Yeah I got new bearings under warranty, fitted them and they were the same within very little mileage. There was talk of a batch of dry bearings knocking around last year, but I don't know if there was any truth in that.

I'd presume the earlier issues have now been resolved, but sadly for me it got to the stage whereby I lost all faith in BB30. I'll stick to what's never let me down.

I hope yours is OK Eddy


----------



## User6179 (18 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Yeah I got new bearings under warranty, fitted them and they were the same within very little mileage. There was talk of a batch of dry bearings knocking around last year, but I don't know if there was any truth in that.
> 
> I'd presume the earlier issues have now been resolved, but sadly for me it got to the stage whereby I lost all faith in BB30. I'll stick to what's never let me down.
> 
> I hope yours is OK Eddy


 
The press-fit30 is now the same as the shimano version with the bearings in a nylon cup instead of pressing directly into frame so I take it the clicking came from the cartridge-frame contact rather than the cartridge-crank contact and thats why like the ht2 press-fit system there is now the nylon cups.
I do have a brand new ht2 crank i bought but didnt use so if my bb starts clicking i will just do what you did and get an adaptor 
cheers


----------



## User6179 (18 Sep 2012)

AndyFletch said:


> darn it, was sooo close to settling on the Boardman at £810 until then.
> 
> Whatever I go with will need to be EASY to maintain. As far as mechanical maintenance is concerned I'm your original "Below average Joe".
> 
> I'm the guy who helps his kids building lego kits and always has bits of left over.....


 
£1000 if you can find one! Cube cross race.


----------



## madguern (4 Oct 2012)

Hi , picked up a Whyte Charing Cross 2012 for £720, great for the commute and winter trainer, got a set of Maxis CX pros and took off-road last weekend. Bit of a strange angle on the head tube but handles really well off-road almost as good as my MTB. Wanted a boardman CX but out of stock on Wiggle, not in UK so no Halfords to deal with. As people have said would like to pick up a 2012 model and get a bargin


----------



## xxmimixx (5 Oct 2012)

Eddy said:


> £1000 if you can find one! Cube cross race.
> 
> View attachment 12804


 

Im going for the Disk version!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Im going for the Disk version!


 
Nice bike! I quite fancied that but in the end went for the Giant TCX1 2013.

Lead times on Cubes are stupid long and they always get knocked back.

Bad enough with the Giant - that won't be here till w/c14 Jan earliest.


----------



## DTD (5 Oct 2012)

I've got a CAADX 105 – did have a clicky bottom bracket too. Otherwise I really like it.
However I'd deffo look at 2012 bikes, some nice discounts about.

And those Cubes look well tasty!


----------



## billythestickboy (30 Jan 2013)

xxmimixx, did you get the Cube Cross Race Disc? I really like the look of it, would be interested to know more...


----------



## NormanD (30 Jan 2013)

I'm a big Boardman Team CX fan, (since I OWN one I would be ) , it's a lot of bike for the price. I did have issues with the BB30 bearings, (It's been well documented that a large batch of bearings were sent out dry last year and caused no end of problems for people who bought bikes with this set up). but I swapped the FSA bearing out for sram ones and have never looked back, and haven't had a single glitch since.

It's a beautiful bike to ride, smooth on tarmac (25mm Ultra Gator skins help) and can take on the rough off road stuff too with ease. Hills are not a problem and getting used to the double tap system on took a few rides. I looked at loads and tested a lot of different manufacturers CX bikes before I settled on the Boardman and after owning it for a year I know I made the right choice as it's still a pleasure to take out on the roads.

There are a number of Boardman Team CX owners on this forum and I believe each one will say the same thing .. It's a beautiful bike to own


----------



## RRCC (1 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> to add to the mix you also have
> 
> http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/rose-pro-dx-cross-2000-4636/aid:532649


 
I bought one of these in the summer and very nice it too:




Speced it with 32mm marathon supremes, compact chainset, adjustable stem, layback seatpost and 11-28 casette.


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Feb 2013)

billythestickboy said:


> xxmimixx, did you get the Cube Cross Race Disc? I really like the look of it, would be interested to know more...


 

yes I did and absolutely love it! The tyres roll so easy on country lanes, in bad weather or after bad weather when there is a lot of crap flowing on the road. Did a very muddy duathlon too and a LOT of bikes had to stop to clear their brakes, big ring etc and I was just slowly cycling past, chipping away  Also jumped off a few kerbs just to be cheecky and see how the no-suspension feels and is ok.

I mainly bought it for winter training but I think I will use it in summer too and transform my Cube carbon road into my race bike, just need some lovely aero wheels


----------



## Tarbo (11 Feb 2013)

I went for a Kenesis Cross Light Five T. Just bought the frame and carbon forks for £350, stripped my old winter bike down and just swapped the bits over. Got some brakes and wheels / tyres from a mate for £40  Another mate of mine who works in the LBS built it up and got the bar tape and cables etc for the pricely sum of £50. I also managed to sell the old road wheels and brake calipers to another mate for his winter build for £100, so all in all the bike cost around £350.

Here it is the day after I picked it up






This is what it looked like after last weekend's race -


----------



## Mark435 (25 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> yes I did and absolutely love it! The tyres roll so easy on country lanes, in bad weather or after bad weather when there is a lot of crap flowing on the road. Did a very muddy duathlon too and a LOT of bikes had to stop to clear their brakes, big ring etc and I was just slowly cycling past, chipping away  Also jumped off a few kerbs just to be cheecky and see how the no-suspension feels and is ok.
> 
> I mainly bought it for winter training but I think I will use it in summer too and transform my Cube carbon road into my race bike, just need some lovely aero wheels


!! HOLY SMOKES  that is well used. It was a toss up for me between the merida cyclocross 4 and the cube. I've ordered the Cube but I'm a bit nervous about the sizing. I'm 180cm tall going with the 59cm frame on order, what do you reckon?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

Mark435 said:


> !! HOLY SMOKES  that is well used. It was a toss up for me between the merida cyclocross 4 and the cube. I've ordered the Cube but I'm a bit nervous about the sizing. I'm 180cm tall going with the 59cm frame on order, what do you reckon?
> Thanks,
> Mark


 
i think it might be too big depending on your inside leg.
I am 1.78 and went for the 53 and is perfect. CX have different geometry than road bikes and due to the nature of the cycling you will do (if you go off road) most people go for a size smaller other than larger.
Although a 53 would be small for you, you may wish to consider a 56. Compare the geometry of top tube of your current road bike if you have one and the Cube.
Im very happy with mine, did two Duathlons now one in mud as above and one in snow (on Sunday) and it served me very well.


----------



## Mark435 (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> i think it might be too big depending on your inside leg.
> I am 1.78 and went for the 53 and is perfect. CX have different geometry than road bikes and due to the nature of the cycling you will do (if you go off road) most people go for a size smaller other than larger.
> Although a 53 would be small for you, you may wish to consider a 56. Compare the geometry of top tube of your current road bike if you have one and the Cube.
> Im very happy with mine, did two Duathlons now one in mud as above and one in snow (on Sunday) and it served me very well.


 
Thanks for that. I was looking at the geometry on the cube website and the centre to centre length on the seat tube was listed at only 540mm and I was concerned about it being to small. My inseam measures at 59cm so I reckon I should be pretty close. The top tube on my Trek Madone is 580mm but the top tube on the cube is listed at 560. Geometry is a tricky thing in bikes and it always pays to talk blokes like yourself who are riding them. They are so new there are hardly any reviews or opinions on them. I want mine as an all weather commuter with some occasional trail riding thrown in. Can't wait!
Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

Mark435 said:


> Thanks for that. I was looking at the geometry on the cube website and the centre to centre length on the seat tube was listed at only 540mm and I was concerned about it being to small. *My inseam measures at 59cm* so I reckon I should be pretty close. The top tube on my Trek Madone is 580mm but the top tube on the cube is listed at 560. Geometry is a tricky thing in bikes and it always pays to talk blokes like yourself who are riding them. They are so new there are hardly any reviews or opinions on them. I want mine as an all weather commuter with some occasional trail riding thrown in. Can't wait!
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mark


 

Inseam as inside leg measurement? Surely is not 59cm?? Mine is 82cm!! 
I'm a girlie btw


----------



## Mark435 (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> Inseam as inside leg measurement? Surely is not 59cm?? Mine is 82cm!!
> I'm a girlie btw


Whoops! that should read "My inseam measures at 59cm frame size"!! based on the multiplication factor of 0.6## (I can't remember the rest!) my inseam is actually 89cm.


----------



## Nosaj (27 Feb 2013)

Andy there is a very nice 2013 Cyclocross bike on the auction of cyclechat section ending in about 3 days time.

No bias whatsoever


----------



## Mr. Jaggers (15 Mar 2013)

NormanD said:


> I'm a big Boardman Team CX fan, (since I OWN one I would be ) , it's a lot of bike for the price. I did have issues with the BB30 bearings, (It's been well documented that a large batch of bearings were sent out dry last year and caused no end of problems for people who bought bikes with this set up). but I swapped the FSA bearing out for sram ones and have never looked back, and haven't had a single glitch since.
> 
> It's a beautiful bike to ride, smooth on tarmac (25mm Ultra Gator skins help) and can take on the rough off road stuff too with ease. Hills are not a problem and getting used to the double tap system on took a few rides. I looked at loads and tested a lot of different manufacturers CX bikes before I settled on the Boardman and after owning it for a year I know I made the right choice as it's still a pleasure to take out on the roads.
> 
> There are a number of Boardman Team CX owners on this forum and I believe each one will say the same thing .. It's a beautiful bike to own


 
Hi, I have just bought the CX Team, I am considering picking up some extra tyres for days on the road and was considering 25mm Ultra Gator Skins. Would I need a different innertube to the std one that comes with the Excavader 35mm Tyres?


----------



## Nosaj (15 Mar 2013)

Mr. Jaggers said:


> Hi, I have just bought the CX Team, I am considering picking up some extra tyres for days on the road and was considering 25mm Ultra Gator Skins. Would I need a different innertube to the std one that comes with the Excavader 35mm Tyres?


 
Double check your Rim Size, you may need different wheels to run as low as a 25. I can only go down to a 28 on mine (focus not B.Man though)


----------



## NormanD (15 Mar 2013)

Mr. Jaggers said:


> Hi, I have just bought the CX Team, I am considering picking up some extra tyres for days on the road and was considering 25mm Ultra Gator Skins. Would I need a different innertube to the std one that comes with the Excavader 35mm Tyres?


 
Yes you'll need different inner tubes .. I use continentals own brand 18/25's ...the gator skins will fit fine on the rims, I've had mine as low as 23's without any problems.

Keep the tyres and tubes that came with the bike and use them during the winter months, only takes a few minutes to switch the tyres and tubes over.


----------



## Mr. Jaggers (16 Mar 2013)

NormanD said:


> Yes you'll need different inner tubes .. I use continentals own brand 18/25's ...the gator skins will fit fine on the rims, I've had mine as low as 23's without any problems.
> 
> Keep the tyres and tubes that came with the bike and use them during the winter months, only takes a few minutes to switch the tyres and tubes over.


Thanks for the advice. In the end I went for 28's, I think they should be fine (do I need to change inner tubes?)
I had some fun with Halfords trying to get the gears right. In the end they damaged the frame whilst clamping it in the shop. I insisted on a new frame and they just ordered a new bike (which I received today and had my LBS build). Looking forward to a run out tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Jaggers (16 Mar 2013)

Nosaj said:


> Double check your Rim Size, you may need different wheels to run as low as a 25. I can only go down to a 28 on mine (focus not B.Man though)


Will go for 28's. Thank you.


----------



## theloafer (12 Jun 2013)

Mr. Jaggers said:


> Will go for 28's. Thank you.


 
have 28,s marathons on mine used the same tubes that bike had no probs


----------

